# Poor appetite



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

when you say cookies, do you mean dog treats, or human cookies?
If you mean dog treats, try the eukanuba puppy treats. I believe they are made from the same formula as the puppy food, only in treat shape, unless they've changed that.
Have you tried the pedigree "whole meal bones"? Some dogs really like those.
If you mean real cookies, try making oatmeal cookies and adding some meat to them. Not the best in the world, but they do have oats, eggs, and you could add some meat. Might have to bake them longer. You can cut way down on the sugar, too. 
You can also grind up the kibble in a food processor, add eggs, form into cookie shape, and bake it. Stinks and it's a pain, but worth a try.
How long will he go without eating? If it's just a couple of days, you might find that if you wait longer, he'll eat. Dogs are amazingly good at holding out for something better, and can go 4-5 days without eating while hoping for a more enticing meal.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

My Maggie has been snubbing her nose at her dry kibble lately but would eat anything else so I've been adding good quality wet dog food, some fish oil, some warm water, or even some scrambled eggs. Hotel-for-Dogs lady (Hi Barb!) has some great ideas for getting nutrients into the pup.

OR - maybe move his food dish??? Just don't give up, ok?


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh, and by good quality food I mean stuff found at specialty places, the one she LOVES has mackeral in it and it STINKS so bad but she eats it right up!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

It is hard when old gold goes off their food and you're worried. Will he eat cottage cheese? You can try that with a jar of meat baby food (human) on top. Scrambled eggs are worth a try. Combine peanut butter and plain yogurt, put it in cups in the freezer and make some homemade Frosty Paws that way or just tempt him with it unfrozen. Bake some homemade liver treats. Good luck....I hope your boy regains his appetite and you have many more wonderful days with him.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I hope that your baby stsrts to eat soon...please keep us informed!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

any luck with any of the great suggestions from the forum?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Switching to canned worked for us when Gus lost his appetite due to lymphoma. It doesn't clean the teeth as well as kibble, but that's easy to work around and it's usually nutritionally identical.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

When our senior golden lost his appetite we started adding some low sodium chicken broth to his kibble. It seemed easier for him to eat as well. We also did a boiled chicken and rice combiination, which he liked.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm wondering what the root cause is for the loss of appetite? Maybe time to get a blood panel done. While it may not be common, Goldens can live into the mid teens, so if there is an underlying health problem such as liver problems etc, that can result in a loss of appetite. 

Have you tried real whole meat, such as cooked chicken?


----------

